# Brand new Nano Grey Black edition has arrived :D



## CharlieOcc (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm so happy.

How'd you like it guys?


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

looks spot on! 8)


----------



## Matt-GSY (Aug 17, 2017)

Looking good! Stealth TTS 8)


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I really like Nano, looks great on the mk3. I personally would have gone a different way with the wheels though. They look a bit ungainly in the same way the 20 inch wheels of the RS look.


----------



## ChritianTTS (Mar 4, 2014)

Great combo...enjoy!!


----------



## Matt-GSY (Aug 17, 2017)

Mark Pred said:


> I really like Nano, looks great on the mk3. I personally would have gone a different way with the wheels though. They look a bit ungainly in the same way the 20 inch wheels of the RS look.


I like those wheels and have them on my TTS; at the end of the day it's down to personal choice and opinions.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Looks great OP. Very nice. Makes a change from all the Ara cars that appear to be the new default colour choice. 8)



Mark Pred said:


> I personally would have gone a different way with the wheels though. They look a bit ungainly in the same way the 20 inch wheels of the RS look.


On the BE it's either these, the titanium twin spokes, or the v-spokes. Given the twin and V spikes have been done to death on ever other model, I personally think the OP made the right choice.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

These wheels are perfect with this colour of car.
I have a black Ed in Ara and went for the 20's which work too.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Great looking car. I saw a Nano last weekend and it looked stunning. Love the wheels too, the best Mk3 wheels IMO. If I was ordering again I'd be very tempted by this combo


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

The Nano looks great but for me the wheels do it no favours at all.


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Great car but.... I just don't get the Nano grey personally - it looks like undercoat to me until you get up close. Please don't flame me for this reply as we all have our personal tastes.

Congratulations CharlieOcc - I'm sure that you will enjoy it and have many admirers - the TTS is a great car whatever the colour - I wish my budget would have allowed me to have one (maybe next time)


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Matt-GSY said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > I really like Nano, looks great on the mk3. I personally would have gone a different way with the wheels though. They look a bit ungainly in the same way the 20 inch wheels of the RS look.
> ...


Yes, that's why I wrote "I personally..." :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Matt-GSY (Aug 17, 2017)

Mark Pred said:


> Matt-GSY said:
> 
> 
> > Mark Pred said:
> ...


Err, I was agreeing with you on that point.... :roll: :wink:


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

This is a real marmite car so opinions are going to be all over the place.

Personally I am not a fan of this colour. I know it comes alive in the sun, but being in the UK, this happens so infrequently that most of the time I find it looks a bit drab. But I know plenty of people love it and it's good to have a car that's a talking point. I went for the safe glacier white, which simply is a safe option that some consider boring. If I could do it again I might go for the Tango Red.

I am also not a fan of the wheels. Also having a black edition I was very disappointed by the choice. My wife hated the 20" option and I really don't like the default 19". So I went for the titanium matt wheels which are a bit safer again, but as long as they are clean, I am actually quite pleased with them.


----------



## CharlieOcc (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks for your responses guys. Like many have said it's all about preference. I've had many looks & kind words, especially people mentioning they like the colour! I had a good look before ordering and nano was by far my favourite (combined with black edition), the ara blue coming in just behind.

Again, it's preference. I personally think the wheels are really nice. I saw these in person and they struck me as my preferred choice, i just feel like they compliment the black edition because of their colour compared to any of the other choices. Here's a close up below i took.










In terms of the Vehicle, itself, its a bloody dream to drive. The engine sounds delicious & certainly catches peoples attention. The gear shift noise is delightful!

I couldn't be happier.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Love it mate. Nicest looking tts I've seen tbh. If I ordered again today I'd match your car


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

CharlieOcc said:


> Thanks for your responses guys. Like many have said it's all about preference. I've had many looks & kind words, especially people mentioning they like the colour! I had a good look before ordering and nano was by far my favourite (combined with black edition), the ara blue coming in just behind.
> 
> Again, it's preference. I personally think the wheels are really nice. I saw these in person and they struck me as my preferred choice, i just feel like they compliment the black edition because of their colour compared to any of the other choices. Here's a close up below i took.
> 
> ...


You know what I think it may be about those wheels....from a distance, your eyes don't pick up the black bits and just focus on the silver, which then looks a bit odd to me.

But the person who matters most is you. If you bought a car and then didn't like what you ordered that would be terrible. You sound very happy and I hope you get lots of fantastic miles out of it. I am very pleased with my TTS, and I am smiling whenever I drive it.


----------



## CharlieOcc (Jul 10, 2017)

winrya said:


> Love it mate. Nicest looking tts I've seen tbh. If I ordered again today I'd match your car


Haha cheers! What kind words


----------



## CharlieOcc (Jul 10, 2017)

jonstatt said:


> CharlieOcc said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your responses guys. Like many have said it's all about preference. I've had many looks & kind words, especially people mentioning they like the colour! I had a good look before ordering and nano was by far my favourite (combined with black edition), the ara blue coming in just behind.
> ...


I know exactly what you mean, like i said, seeing these in person was what made up my mind. Before seeing them i thought the same as you, i genuinely didn't even know those black details existed on this wheel type before seeing it. I just think it compliments the black edition theme.

That's the most important thing right! Providing the driver is happy, that's all that matters


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

jonstatt said:


> You know what I think it may be about those wheels....from a distance, your eyes don't pick up the black bits and just focus on the silver


That's very true I think. Until I saw the OP's close up picture, I didn't realise they are actually the 5-spoke blade wheels that used to be available (in all silver) as an option on the TT/TTS.


----------



## mikelangwine (Aug 9, 2017)

Looks good! I just ordered a nano grey S-line, I like to be different and the it seems like it sparks conversation


----------



## Zeus76 (Apr 23, 2017)

I like this colour....it's like mine! ) I like when changing light, the colour changes sometimes more darker and sometimes light gray...

F.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

winrya said:


> Love it mate. Nicest looking tts I've seen tbh. If I ordered again today I'd match your car


except for mine :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It doesn't matter what we think.....


----------

